# Hi from Qatar



## JalalAli (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello Everybody,

I used to read in this forum before being registered as a member, and I have been registered for some time (well since Jan 2016 ) and thought that I have to introduce myself. I am a hobbyist music composer who is trying to explore and learn, I am not composing for a living it is just a passion that I cannot imagine my life without.

I am not a very active member because I am actually a medical doctor, and you know doctors don't have a lot of free time. However, in the little free time I have, I try to isolate myself from the world and work on my music.

I hope someday I can contribute and give back to this great forum, thanks for reading.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Kubler (Oct 3, 2017)

Welcome here, music doctor


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello there. Thank you for helping others in the medical field and good luck with your musical aspirations.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 3, 2017)

Welcome Jalal!  Good luck with all of your passions!


----------



## JalalAli (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow! never expected all those kind replies. Thanks a lot people


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome Jalal!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 12, 2017)

Good to have you here! Music can be medicinal.


----------

